# What a gem to find! The story of Nikon F6



## molested_cow (Jan 16, 2013)

I happened to be interested to know more about the F6. It's the last of Nikon's flagship 35mm SLR, and a legend supposedly. So google led me to this very exciting article.

Yes, "exciting" is the word. As an Industrial Designer who has worked on both consumer and industrial products, I was excited to read about the extend of research and passion that went into the design of the F6. Trust me, there are very few companies in the world that put in this level of effort into bringing the absolute best to the world. The most important part is, all of the efforts that the team has put in are still very relevant today. It's not just a camera, it's a piece of performance art.

Nikon | Imaging Products | Behind the scenes - Nikon F6


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2013)

Nikon wanted to one-up Canon and end up being the company that made "the best 35mm film SLR ever," so after 35mm film SLRs basically stopped selling and became a dead-end in the marketplace, Nikon developed and made a few F6 cameras, thus eclipsing Canon's holding of the title, "Best 35mm film SLR ever made". That is what most industry watchers say lead to the development of the F6--company PRIDE among Nikon engineers and executives, and a desire to prove the company's capabilities and design prowess superior to that possessed by Canon. I have never once held, let alone seen, an F6. Maybe some day...


----------



## Dikkie (Jan 16, 2013)

So... why actually is that F6 better than others? 
Have read the 2 pages article... not wiser...

Can you get better iso settings? No: depends on your film.
Can you get a better dof, other apertures? No: depends on your lens.
Can you have faster shutterspeed? MMm not mentioned in the article... 
What is mentioned: that the motor is making less noise... Waaw...

What else do I need for my photographs? Nothing more I guess


----------



## bluehouse (Jan 16, 2013)

Nikon is the best brand of the camera, and It take very cool picture.


----------



## Dikkie (Jan 16, 2013)

bluehouse said:


> Nikon is the best brand of the camera, and It take very cool picture.


I shoot with Nikon too... but I know it's not my camera that makes the picture, it's the man behind.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 16, 2013)

Dikkie said:


> So... why actually is that F6 better than others?
> Have read the 2 pages article... not wiser...
> 
> Can you get better iso settings? No: depends on your film.
> ...



That's like being indifferent to the difference between a Swatch watch and a Patek Phillipe.


----------



## Dikkie (Jan 16, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> That's like being indifferent to the difference between a Swatch watch and a Patek Phillipe.



Well, I'm quite happy with my Nikon F401.

If I ever have a large budget to spend for a better film camera, I'd buy a Leica, custom made 
Not another Nikon. ... 

Not that I'm not happy with my Nikon... but for what I use it, I don't have an urge for soft motor noise as only difference.


----------



## Patrice (Jan 16, 2013)

I've had one in my hands in a Calgary camera shop shortly after its release in 2004. It is a very nice camera and still relevant even today, 9 years later. When you look at the specs of that camera you must keep in mind that this was in 2004. Not many of the dSLR's of that time can still claim to be at the top of their game.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 16, 2013)

Dikkie said:


> So... why actually is that F6 better than others?
> Have read the 2 pages article... not wiser...
> 
> Can you get better iso settings? No: depends on your film.
> ...



I think maybe you only read the second page. The first page goes in to a lot of detail about the improved ergonomics, and how the basic idea behind the F6 was to take the F5 and incrementally improve the ergonomics. The second page by itself I admit would probably be very confusing.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 16, 2013)

Still big and heavy compared to a Leica M, i know which i prefer


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 16, 2013)

Quite a few on eBay. It looks like $1200 to $1500 will pick up a nice body.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 16, 2013)

I can get you a Nikon F 1960 never used still in wrapper boxed never opened


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 16, 2013)

gsgary said:


> I can get you a Nikon F 1960 never used still in wrapper boxed never opened


Nice, there's a find. Unfortunately I'd have to find room in my closet next to my collection of F2's. Just curious...how much?


----------



## gsgary (Jan 16, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I can get you a Nikon F 1960 never used still in wrapper boxed never opened
> ...



More than it is worth


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah, also 53 years of not being exercised could actually do more harm the good. It would be a shame to CLA a brand new F2 and once you do, it's just another f2
But I must say, I'd be more attracted to that then a used F6


----------



## tirediron (Jan 16, 2013)

Patrice said:


> I've had one in my hands in a Calgary camera shop shortly after its release in 2004. It is a very nice camera and still relevant even today, 9 years later. When you look at the specs of that camera you must keep in mind that this was in 2004. Not many of the dSLR's of that time can still claim to be at the top of their game.


True... I suppose, at least to a point, but how much of it's still being at the top of its game is due to the fact that no one else is making 35mm film bodies, and therefore there's been no attempt to surpass it.  If current digital sensor technology had been surpassed by some completely new process seven or eight years ago, the D2 would still reign supreme.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry, for the slight hijack. Thanks for putting the train back on track.


----------



## Mrkyar (Feb 28, 2013)

I have sever f2as's, f and f6. Love them all equally well......like children

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------

